# International Freight Ports Website



## FreightPort (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I have just released a new website which I think will be helpful to professionals in the shipping industry. FreightPortFinder.com lists freight ports worldwide using a large google powered map to show location using both satellite and road map views. 

Each port then has details on facilities, characteristics and location which can be used to pick the best port for the detination you need to ship to. All the information has been gathered from the World Port Index so is accurate and upto date.

Please give me some feedback on what you think. (Site is not entirely finished as some ports are missing details)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* BF *and welcome to* SN *Bon voyage.
You could even put Southampton UK on your map, as they have a few container ships calling occasionaly.


----------



## FreightPort (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for your responce, I am planning on adding alot more ports but for the minute I just did a search for the top 50 busiest ports and have been adding them, as im entering all the data by hand from the World Port Index it is a very slow process but once the current ports are all up I will be working my way through many more ports to add more value for my site viewers.

I also need to get some shipping companies added to the directory on the site...one step at a time as this is a sideline project of mine.


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*World Ports....*

Have you discovered the amazing fact that the busiest seaport in the United States is Houston TX? We're not high in the container ranks but in overall tonnage, we're the busiest port in the United States both internationally and domestically and have over 8,000 ship calls a year plus 200,000 barges. 

If you want a review of breakbulk services, liner and tramp, I'll be glad to cull these for you. You are attempting something that is very much needed in this containerization age. Shippers are very much looking for a source to connect them with non-container sailings. I hope you can make your endeavours pay. I cannot!
Alistair


----------



## FreightPort (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Alistair, thanks for your responce. I would be very interested in your review of break bulk services etc which I could put on website once I have Port of Huston online

Nick


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

alistair

Where does the port of Fouchon come in the American rankings on the occasions ive been there over 300 sailings/arrivals per day but all oil related


----------



## FreightPort (Feb 15, 2012)

According to Wikiepedia it does not rank in the top 150 ports (by total trade)
See link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ports_in_the_United_States


----------

